# Expl caused inv.page fault in...Flash9.ocx..IE will now close..Rundll32 illegal oper.



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay this is whats happening now. I was livestreaming with Logitech Cam, and also had another IE window open. So I closed both when the text started to change and my computer was acting funny. Then this is the series of illegal operations and invalid page fault I got:

I first got an invalid page fault which I didn't write down, but something with the file extension .cpl, then...

Explorer caused an invalid page fault in module flash9.ocx

An error has occurred in IE. IE will now close. If problem continues... (but the rest of the text did not appear in the pop up box).

Illegal operation: Rundll.32 caused a divide error in module SETUPX.DLL

So I tried to open the IE browser again, but I got 2 popups. One showed the file was downloading with the envelope icons...then a popup appeared in front which said IE can't download from www.msn.com (my home page)... unable....

So I tried again and then my computer just froze and I had to reboot by pushing the button on the HD. This only happens after I've been livestreaming. I downloaded the new Flash, and also new downloads for my cam. I am so frustrated. I don't know where else to post here anymore, so I thought I'd change the heading this time, in case someone might have a clue what's going on with my system. I've done everything with AVG, cache cleaner, Adaware, and other malware, but that didn't help. This problem only started about a month ago. I've been using this system for livestreaming/videochat while working in other applications or browsing the internet at the same time, and this never happened in the last 2 years.

Wins 98 SE
IE 6
Dell Pent III 600E MHz
512 MB RAM (I checked that and its all running)


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

have you checked 4 viruses, spyware etc.?


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes I did all that. Ran the AVG antivirus, Bitdefender, Ad Aware, Spybot, Easycleaner.


----------



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

Let's check a couple of things while we are waiting for help.

Click the "Start" button.
Click "Run"
In the box that appears type in *dxdiag*
Click "OK".
Under the "System" tab, at the bottom of the System information list will be your directX version number.
What is the version number?


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)


----------



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

OK, that is the latest version. Here is another test you can run:

1. Right-click on "My Computer".
2. Choose "Properties".
3. Click the "Performance" tab.
4. Click the "Graphics" button.
4. Reduce the "Hardware accelleration" by dragging the slide control to the left one notch.
5. Click "OK".
6. See if that seems to correct the problem at all.
If not, repeat steps 1-6.

This is only something to try, but if it happens to produce positive results make sure to post back as this will not be the recommended permanent solution.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes I tried that too, don't know where I found that suggestion.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I know you've said its clear of viruses, etc, but can you go to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet. 
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

Just curious if anything is left.

Regards

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, having a re-read, and the fact that you've said that something staretd downlaoding as soon as you opened IE, makes me think you may have something on there you shouldn't. So, the new HT log may pick that out.

Which Logitech cam are you using? Is it listed here:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/productlist/GB/EN,crid=2203,categoryid=17

Ah, do you have Flash installed? Go here, and see if it works okay:

http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/

eddie


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I tested flash as I did before and it says its installed. I went to log into video chat and I get a popup that says Install on Demand. To display this page I need to download Java Virtual Machine. Then when I click on it to download the Firefox/Mozilla browser opens up (even though I'm using IE) and I get the explanation that Microsoft no longer includes The Microsoft Virtual Machine for Java (MSJVM). I went to Java and installed it, (even though I was pretty sure I had installed this version recently). I restarted my computer, and then went to log in again and I got the same popup. I tried looking at all MS explanations but it's all this computer tech talk. I also get a popup saying my computer doesn't allow ActiveX controls but I never changed anything in Security. So I went into Internet Options and unchecked MS Virtual Machine and left checked Java, then restarted again. I am so lost now I don't know why this has happend and if this had anything to do with the problems I've been having lately. I went away for the weekend and expected to work again and I am totally crippled and at a loss at this point. (I don't even know now what cam this is, it's an older one that has worked with Wins 98 for over 2 years now, and it's not on the list.) I really am starting to cry....


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

Well I fixed that now. Uninstalled through add/remove, then reinstalled. Not sure what had happened there. But still real slow and after about 2 hours or so it starts that repeating effect, or I get larger bold text in some of the boxes, then I lose the visual on my video, get a bunch of invalid page faults, then it eventually freezes. When I do livestreaming I'm using Java and Macromedia Flash Player and it works through my browser. That's about all I know for the tech stuff.

Logitech Cam Pro 4000

And here's my Hijack This log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:27:27 AM, on 8/21/06
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\KEYBOARD\TYPE32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONELAB 5.5\2006FILES\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\FINEPIXVIEWER\QUICKDCF.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACK05\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: WsftpBrowserHelper Class - {601ED020-FB6C-11D3-87D8-0050DA59922B} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\WS_FTP PRO\WSBHO2K0.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot06\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Easy-WebPrint - {327C2873-E90D-4c37-AA9D-10AC9BABA46C} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\TOOLBAND.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliType] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Keyboard\type32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\ZoneLab 5.5\2006files\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] c:\windows\SYSTEM\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV03.EXE
O4 - Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Print - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_Print.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint High Speed Print - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_HSPrint.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Preview - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_Preview.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Easy-WebPrint Add To Print List - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\CANON\EASY-WEBPRINT\Resource.dll/RC_AddToList.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_08\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_08\BIN\SSV.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {238F6F83-B8B4-11CF-8771-00A024541EE3} (WficaCtl Object) - http://www.preptax.com/download/wfica.cab
O16 - DPF: {928626A3-6B98-11CF-90B4-00AA00A4011F} (SurroundVideoCtrl Object) - http://carpoint.msn.com/components/ocx/Survid/MSSurVid.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://www.verizon.net/checkmypc/includes/MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-9.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {2359626E-7524-4F87-B04E-22CD38A0C88C} (ICSScannerLight Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/cm/ICSCM.cab
O16 - DPF: {F2A84794-EE6D-447B-8C21-3BA1DC77C5B4} (SDKInstall Class) - http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/sdkupdate/sdkinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_ansi.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {9732FB42-C321-11D1-836F-00A0C993F125} (mhLabel Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/mhLbl.cab


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The log is clean, as you've already said. Just needed to doublecheck 



> Well I fixed that now. Uninstalled through add/remove, then reinstalled


Is that the java or the cam that is fixed?

Is this where you downloaded the Java from:

http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp

If so, go to Control Panel | Internet Options. Security tab. Custom Settings. Make sure the drop down menu is set to Medium, Reset OK. If its already on medium, reset anyway.

eddie


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

The Java is fixed so that I can do livestream now. J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 8.
I did as you asked, it was already set to medium, but I reset anyway. I'm going online now so I'll see what happens.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Is it working okay now?

eddie


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

No! Still can't livestream on the Wins 98 computer. I ordered a Logitech cam for notebooks (since I want to purchase one anyway). That can be used on the Wins 98SE OS. I want to test that one and see what happens. Also, I noticed that when I go to my desktop, and click on Start it freezes for several seconds, and sometimes it hesitates when I click on My Computer.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I was having the same problem tonight, so I was going to lower the Hardware Acceleration to none. I clicked on Performance and it said that the System Resources are very low 0% free. Some programs may not run. That's very weird b/c it's always been running at about 52% free. How could all of a sudden it be 0% free. It shows 512 MB RAM. When I click on Details it says there is not enough memory available for this task. Quit one or more programs to increase avaliable memory. My system is acting real weird now and not showing everything on the screen. I am going to restart and see if it's still the same. I had the same programs I always run, Explorer, AVG, ZA Firewall, and the Logitech Cam.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

Well I did ctrl-alt-del to get rid of some of the programs that were running but it still was really low. Then I did msconfig and selected a bunch to not run at start up. Then I restarted my computer. It ran at 68% with IE running, then I went into webchat with livestream running and it showed it running at 62%. So then I wanted to check it again but the system popup box got stuck and when I tried to move it with the mouse I got that repeating effect again. I x'd out of it finally clicked on Start, but the button got stuck. It took about a minute until it cleared and then the control panel box popped up. It said running at 58%. I'm going to keep checking it to see if it starts running low again.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

While I'm running my cam and livestreaming, I've been opening other windows in IE, checking emails, then closing IE. Then I'll open an application such as Paint Shop Pro, then close out of it. I'll take photos with my cam, and other things. All the time I check my system resources and each time the % gets lower and lower. Is that how it works? I thought once you close out of something your resources are freed up again and it goes back up to where it started? When I started I had 62% free, and now I have 42%. Before I opened this window I had 45%. It will go up a little when I close out of this, but shouldn't it be back up to 62%?


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

Yup...that's what's happening. I opened MSN Msgr and signed in, then signed out again. The system resources were down to 30%. Then I stayed in IE with livestreaming awhile longer, and the video froze. It was down to 20%, then I stopped running the ZA. After about an hour my system was down to 0%. So the only thing that fixes it is if I restart the computer. So is this normal? It never used to happen like this before.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I defragmented my HD and that didn't help. I downloaded a memory manager Free Memory Standard and had it at 256MB but after doing both steps it seemed like my resources ran out even faster. I'm not sure why all of a sudden these resources seemed to go so quickly.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you tried this latest software:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,CRID=1794,contentid=6023

Are you expereincing any green, black or yellow image in the QuickCam Software?

For the chat, are you using AOL AIM?

When the camera is not connected, do you have any problems with the freezing or slowing down of the pc?

eddie


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm a video chathost for an online company, so I log into their service. I have no problems chathosting on my WINS XP computer. I just don't understand why all of a sudden the system resources on the WINS 98 get eaten up so quickly whenever I chathost. I did IM with a friend through MSN and it didn't go as fast, but it did seem to slow down gradually. When I chathost the resources go so fast until it's at 1% and then the system goes wacky and then freezes. I have been to the Logitech site and did some troubleshooting but it didn't help. And no, no black, yellow, images. 

I'm just about to scrap using this computer for video chatting. I would have to take out the last 512 MB RAM I put in and buy a larger one if I wanted to add more memory, and I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

> I first got an invalid page fault which I didn't write down, but something with the file extension .cpl, then...


Are you still getting these ones? Also, you mentioned that when it froze, the control panel popped up for some reason.

If you don't have the cam attached (I assume its USB), does the system rescources drop as fast, even when you use Paint Shop or other programs, or does it take longer?

eddie


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

It takes longer for the system resources to drop when I just use other applications and programs. 
Yes it's USB connected.
I haven't been writing down the error messages anymore, when I'm livestreaming it just freezes, and then I have to press the reboot button.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

I went to the Adobe site tonight and did some reading. It said sometimes you need to reinstall Flash, but the previous installation has to be uninstalled with their new uninstaller. I don't remember doing that in the past, so I downloaded it and then uninstalled Flash 9. Now when I go back to install it. I get a blank square with the little colored square in the upper left hand corner. I can't seem to install it now. I checked my security settings and those are correct. I looked at the system requirements for Flash 9 and it said it runs with Wins 98 and IE 5.X. I checked my programs in Add/Remove programs to see if Flash was there and it was not, I also saw that I have MS IE 6 SP1 & Internet Tools. When I went into my System Information it lists Windows 98 IE 5 6.0.2800.1106. So I'm not sure what that means if I have IE 5 or 6. I'm wondering if I downloaded a Wins update at some point for IE that maybe IE 6 on WIns 98 does not work properly with the new Flash 9. I also read on Adobe that sometimes you need to repair your browswer. There is no option to repair in Add/Remove. I read in Help that I could uninstall the latest IE browser and supposedly it goes back to the original one. Does any of this make any sense? Just don't know why now I can't even install the new Flash 9. Thanks again for continuing to follow up on this.


----------



## HollyG (Apr 18, 2004)

So now I opened up the Firefox browser and Flash works on there. But when I open the IE browser it does not. I don't think this will fix my problem with livestream/video chat, b/c I think I initially tried switching browsers when I was first started having that problem, but I could try again. I also notice that the Firefox browser takes longer to start then IE, and some pages take a very long time to download than they do in IE.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry for the lateness, my broadband at home is playing up 

You have the following IE version:

6.00.2800.1106 Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1 (Windows XP SP1)

Even though it says XP, it should be the one you have, as its SP1. 

To repair IE, if you doubleclick the entry in AddRemove, an option should appear to repair.

If not, try this:

go to Start | Run and copy/paste the exact wording as follows, and click OK:

rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE6Maintenance "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Setup\SETUP.EXE" /g "C:\WINDOWS\IE Uninstall Log.Txt"

eddie


----------

